# möchte eine vorlage unter word erstellen



## kamadev (6. April 2003)

ich möchte eine vorlage unter word erstellen, die so ist wie die vorlagen , die es z.B für die den brief gibt,...

geht das auch für excel??

kann ich auch einen Assistenten erstellen, wie in den von MS vorgegebenen dateien??

Bitte dringend um hilfe!

danke, mfg gregor


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

Naja, bin nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe... 
Aber für eine Vorlage unter Excel öffnest du ein ganz normales Sheet, änderst es nach deinen Wünschen und gehst dann unter

- Datei>Speichern unter
- Wählst bei Dateityp "Mustervorlage (*.xlt)
- Gibst einen Dateinamen an
- speichern

Easy, oder?? 

Greetz
dfd1 -> thy only one


----------



## kamadev (7. April 2003)

ok, des mit excel is a dumme frage, aber hauptsächlich gehts um word, 
ich muss diverse Protokolle schreiben, mit dem selben aufbau, und das möcht ich mir vereinfachen!

ich weiß nur nicht genau wie!

speziell mein ich den assistenten, kann ich mir einen solchen einfach erstellen? 

(zweck des ganzen: das selbe ergebnis, wie wenn ich eine original word vorlage öffne (assistent!))

mfg gregor


----------



## dexterward (7. April 2003)

Imho, gibt es dafür keinen Assi.
Du müsstest unter "Format -> Formatvorlage" die einzelnen Formate für Überschriften, Standart definieren (mit Einzug, Zeilenabstand usw.), dann stellst Du die Ränder unter "Datei -> Seite einrichten..." ein und speicherst zum Abschluß, daß ganze als Dokumentvorlage ab.

Viel Erfolg

Liegt dann im Vorlagenverzeichnis und steht über "Datei -> Neu" zur Auswahl bereit.


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

Oder du schreibst dein Wordfile wie normal, einfach danach "Speichern unter > Dateivorlage (*.dot)" speichern. Falls es dein Standard-Wordfile werden soll einfach die alte Datei umbenennen (z.B. Normal_old.dot) damit du eine Sicherungskopie der Orginal-Datei hast und das neue File uter unter dem Namen normal.dot speichern.


----------

